# Upgrading cam and need help



## Rumorfann121 (Mar 17, 2014)

Im upgrading my cam and i want to upgrade everything else all at once but i don't know what else i should upgrade so I don't damage my engine. I have a LS1 and i want to get the Torquer v2 from Texas speed 232/234 112 lsa. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Springs, retainers, locks, seals and push rods.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

6-speed or automatic?


----------



## Rumorfann121 (Mar 17, 2014)

It's the 6 speed


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

That is a good choice for a 6-speed, automatic would need a 2500-3000 RPM stall torque converter.


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

svede1212 said:


> Springs, retainers, locks, seals and push rods.


Thats virtually a must with any cam upgrade correct??


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Yup. LT headers are pretty close to a must have too.


----------



## bigdeezs (Jan 2, 2014)

I've done 4 cam swaps with just comp 918s and hardened push rods on 3 of those swaps. They run great and don't blow oil or smoke on startup with 100k on the seals. 

I would not say seals, locks, and retainers are a virtual must...maybe recommended as a while you're in there but not must.

Also, many say while you are in there you may want to do a oil pump upgrade/replacement along with the timing chain.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Depending on springs (such as duals) you HAVE to have different retainers to fit and the resultant matching locks. They are also more hardened than stock for the greater pressures and loads. Seals are just a "while you're in there" as they are cheap.


----------



## Qnko (Jun 8, 2014)

While there you can also upgrade the rocker arms too. Do a trunion kit


----------

